# Dogshow Tonight



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

The Puke..err...I mean _Euk_anuba national championship comes on tonight.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

That's right!!

Go GSD!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

what channel?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

On Animal Planet and Discovery at 7 pm CST.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I almost forgot about that! I watched it last year on Animal Planet, but don't have cable this year. Is it on any other channel? 

Of course, everyone else in the house will be getting excited for the Super Bowl, good thing there's the dog show to keep me sane.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieOn Animal Planet and Discovery at 7 pm CST.


Woops, slow reaction on my part.

I just need to go figure out what 7 pm CST is in Pacific time now...


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

When is the puppy bowl???


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Wait! Puppy Bowl is tomorrow at 3pm....just saw it on Animal Planet


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

from the commercial on AP there is a GSD puppy, or is that just a clip from last year?
Thanks for the time, I'll go have a look and see if I can set the timer to auto tune.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

there are three GSDX in the starting lineup.... I think he is playing this year....


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

So far been a good show. I'm kind of stomped on a few of the winners so far but a judge knows best I suppose. Surprised to see that a Golden Retriever got an ACE award for Police K9.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: TitonsDadSo far been a good show. I'm kind of stomped on a few of the winners so far but a judge knows best I suppose. Surprised to see that a Golden Retriever got an ACE award for Police K9.


Hey, you need to be more careful posting that stuff. Here in CA, it's on at 8pm, almost two more hours.....


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoops!! I thought it was Live...









I'll shut up now...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I love watching the show and look forward to it each year.
But we have a new provider and only get the Canadian version of the animal planet so they didn't air the show.







Truly a bummer.


----------

